# Why, hello there! :)



## DayLightSun

ENFJs usually think they're in a wit competition. And they're right.:wink: (as in them)


----------



## Shai Gar

yes, but ENFJs tend to lose in a wit competition.


----------



## DayLightSun

maybe if "luck" doesn't get in the way


----------

